# AutoGlanz Prizm



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Got a bottle of this last week and gave it a try this morning. I’m very impressed with it. Leaves really nice gloss levels, slickness and water behaviour. I would taken some photos but it started to rain just as I’d finished. 👍


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

cleslie said:


> Got a bottle of this last week and gave it a try this morning. I'm very impressed with it. Leaves really nice gloss levels, slickness and water behaviour. I would taken some photos but it started to rain just as I'd finished. 👍


Get some beading shots up!

Rob


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> Get some beading shots up!
> 
> Rob


What he said  :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

cleslie said:


> That's not bad at all. How easy was application? Was it simply spray on then wipe off or did you need to spread it then buff after?
> 
> Rob


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Simple wipe on then flip the mf and wipe off. It’s just like a QD to use.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Used mine today and its super easy to use and the gloss is excellent























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good, Mike, impressive finish


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm impressed with a lot of AutoGlanz products :thumb:


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Indeed they have some quality products


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got some of this but not had the chance to use it yet

Have previously used Smooth Velvet and that's a great QD also from AutoGlanz

Might give the car a wash on Sunday and give it a coat of this


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

The water behaviour is excellent as well, water just glides straight off and the beads are nice and tight 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

